# #20 The Claw



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey fellow Shooters

This is my most recent Catapult

As always (nearly) the name "came to me" during the Build.

I think she looks a lot like a single Claw when you look at her from a certain angle.

Started as a "Tip, to get a better grip".

Aluminum Core, Zebrano, Osage Orange, Brass Palmswell, homemade Spacer (Vulcan Fibre and Brass).

Hope you like her

Cheers AnTrAxX





































Selfportrait?




























P.S.:

I took a *lot* of pics with my pocket cam during the build this time. As soon as i find some time i will update this with a kind of "step-by-step" log.


----------



## kubys (Mar 28, 2012)

Totally love it. Amazing details. Perfect job Antraxx :bowdown:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful work as always Sir, and I am sure I can see the inspiration for your chosen name.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's definitely a claw! A bird of prey.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Very cool slingshot.. Top craftsmanship as always... :bowdown:


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Exquisite work, i would expect nothing less....


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Absolutely Gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice build Antraxx, nice touch with the brass swell and black spacers.

Keep it up!


----------



## jhinaz (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice looking slingshot and it is appropriately named. - John


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

You win!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Incredible work.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The claw is slightly menacing. But so very awesome


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

What a fantastic piece of craftsmanship ..... Think i'm going to have to get my finger out !!


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

I am holding "THE CLAW" in my hand and I feel like a better man. Is that possible can AnTrAxX be that good, I think so. The Claw, she is refined ,exquisite, curves in all the right places very beautiful. I love the craftsmanship the way all the materials work so well together I don't know how to say it any better. AnTrAxX sent me step by step photos of the build along the way that was a privilege I felt I was seeing his mind work to some extent as the build progressed, it was defiantly an honor.

The grip is perfect, there are so many different materials and lines and curves that make it exciting to look at HER from any angel.

Much gratitude to Mr. AnTrAxX.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

:bouncy: fan-flipping-tastic!

Antraxx, :bouncy: ,Antraxx :bouncy: ,Antraxx :bouncy:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Absolutely SLINGALICIOUS :wub:


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Exceptional work, in my eye it captures the spirit of 'harimau' perfectly.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Great work, as usual.

Darren


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Very cool build Antraxx. Perfect work - as always!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You did it again Ant-Superb Bud!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

All that sanding might have made you a dull boy but this slingshot is anything but !
Absolute stunner !!!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

There goes October SOTM, very nice work Ant cool as ever.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm seeing it ...but I still don't believe it!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!

What a ferocious work of art. That "Claw" is going to rip some cans for sure!! 

Such an EXQUISITE and SUPERB masterpiece could only be created by your devious mind, Mr.Jack Torrance!!!! LOL!!

Congratulations on another fantastic slingshot!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

That is a gorgeous SS. I have a question about bonding wood to an aluminum core. I have gotten the impression the it's difficult to bond the two with adhesives. What adhesive do you use? is it necessary to use rivets, pins or screws?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

What a stunner! You must never sleep  Very elegant indeed! Nice work!!


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Now that's some beautiful art and craftsmanship.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for all your positive Feedback Guys.

Please don´t be mad at me when i only answer some of you, i hope i can make this up with posting the first part of the buildlog. :wub:



jimmycg said:


> I am holding "THE CLAW" in my hand and I feel like a better man. Is that possible can AnTrAxX be that good, I think so. The Claw, she is refined ,exquisite, curves in all the right places very beautiful. I love the craftsmanship the way all the materials work so well together I don't know how to say it any better. AnTrAxX sent me step by step photos of the build along the way that was a privilege I felt I was seeing his mind work to some extent as the build progressed, it was defiantly an honor.
> 
> The grip is perfect, there are so many different materials and lines and curves that make it exciting to look at HER from any angel.
> 
> Much gratitude to Mr. AnTrAxX.


Hi Jim,

Those words from someone witch such an awesome collection really make me proud.

I´m so glad you like her, i share your joy, believe me. It was a great experience for me too and i promise we will repeat it!



GHT said:


> Exceptional work, in my eye it captures the spirit of 'harimau' perfectly.


I had to google that, lol, but i totally agree. Would have also been a nice Name!



dan ford said:


> All that sanding might have made you a dull boy but this slingshot is anything but !
> Absolute stunner !!!


Hi Dan, thanks for stopping by. Actually the "Shining-Sanding" was done on that Orange-Targetshooter. This one was already in the States when i wrote that 



bikergeek said:


> That is a gorgeous SS. I have a question about bonding wood to an aluminum core. I have gotten the impression the it's difficult to bond the two with adhesives. What adhesive do you use? is it necessary to use rivets, pins or screws?


I use UHU Epoxy for that. I think it´s by far the best you can get over here. It´s quite expensive but it never failed so far.

There is a Vid from Nathan on youtube (Flippinoutslingshots) where he explains every step. Whats different for me is i always try to "temper" it.

"Baking" the glue in the oven makes it more liquid, so it moves into the finest pores and holds even better. The time it needs to harden also shortens.

The glue i use can achieve up to 3000N/cm² when heated up to 180°C. Which i obviously don´t do. You need some experience for that, because making it TO liquid could also result in the glue flowing out and the wood to bend. I always try to do it around 50-70° for a a few short times and see how everything behaves.

Pins are not necessary. They are mainly for decoration. Of course they add additional strenght, but they are against a twisting force...which...well...i don´t cut with Slingshots so those forces are very rare and small.



Can-Opener said:


> What a stunner! You must never sleep. Very elegant indeed! Nice work!!


Like i said...overrated  Thank you very much Buddy...the "green" one is next if you know what i mean 

*Buildlog Part one:*

Here you can see the starting components. A pice of .5mm Brass for the Spacer, Osage Orange Board, a 5 or 6mm Piece of Brass for the Swell.

And of course my self-made 5mm Aluminum Core.










I was very lucky with the Zebrano Board i got some Weeks ago. Those were Intrumental Grade and cut for E-Guitar-Necks but that Buisness went down. They are over 10 Years old, completly dry and the grain is pure gold if you ask me. The missing top part went into the Criss-Cross and was even slightly spalted! I just tracked the outline from the Core. As you can see i tried to catch some good pattern.










After cutting out the Zebrano i tried to fit it to the core to see if it was bend somehow. Luckily i only had to sand a little. For that i placed sandpaper on my bench and just moved the wood over the fixed paper.










The next two pics are just to show the amazing grain of that Zebrano in different angles.



















Have a nice Weekend

Cheers AnTrAxX


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Each catty you build just gets better and more beauty, soon you will be so good at making that you will be better than yourself!!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

You are the god of moorhammers!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

*Buildlog Part two:*

After flatening the Zebrano i laminated it to the Aluminum Core.

I just used the Clamps to hold everything in place. Very little force used. In contrast to Woodglue we need the Epoxy inbetween to create a good contact. We don´t want to squeeze everything out.










My next step is always to file down the wood until i reach the metal before i go on.

Depending on the Material i have to remove i start with a rasp. A metalfile after that and a roundfile for the curves










After that i tried to paint on some different angles on how i wanted to remove the "tail".

I decided to saw it of inbetween two of the lines at the end lol










Now i began to even out the "tail" started with a rasp, a file after that and finally sandpaper on the bench. Checked it with a try square multiple times










Then i glued on the Layers of Vulcanfibre, Brass and Osage orange. Kept them large enough to shape it freely afterwards.

Also draw on a first possible shape.

This is mainly for the Pics, i usually don´t draw on very much because i like to file "eyeballing" a lot.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful , i order some beautiful woods, waiting them when it arrives. Plan to make something nice too


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Sharker said:


> Very beautiful , i order some beautiful woods, waiting them when it arrives. Plan to make something nice too


Thats the Spirit


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Where you order those metal sheets? I want try in future to some metal laminated slingshot, but i dont find affordable deals


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

The zebrano wood is stunning. The overall slingshot is breathtaking. I would be afraid to shoot something so nice, I would probably get fork hit and feel like killing myself.

Vs


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Mr. SOTM! It is magnific!!!

O como decimos en México... Una Chingonería!!!

It is fabulous! always apparent in their assemblies, magnificent friend!


----------



## Brazilviking (Jun 10, 2013)

All I should say is that this is one of the most beautifull works that I've ever seen. This bald eagle's beak is pure art! amazing!


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Just unreal!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Guys 

*Buildlog Part three:*

The Tip glued on from a different angle. I always let it cure over night. It´s a 12h Epoxy. Just held it in Position with a few books.










Again, outlines first. I love it when you reach the final layer and you can see for the first time if you made a mistake or not (airbubbles), but it looks promising.










Rough shaping starts with a rasp again.










Sometimes i´m fed up with rasping/filing wood, so i have to start somewhere else...bit chaotic maybe 

So i started to trim down the Spacer a bit. I also needed afitting agngle on one side to "slide" under the osage orage which overlapps the Zebrano.










Here you can see that the Osage is wider. Angle was around 40° i guess.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

*Buildlog Part four:*

After fitting the Swell i glued it on and started shaping.










"Building" the neck










More Palmshaping. It takes a while and after some time i let it cool down a bit.

I know i don´t reach temperatures that might break the epoxy, but i´m never in a hurry and like to be extra-careful.










Finally reached the layer of the Spacer 










Now it´s time to trim down the sides...


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Inspiring!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Tank you for such a detailed build log! Makes it look like not such a monumental task for some of us less skilled folk.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible building tips & awesome final slingshot


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :target: :bowdown: The claw nail in my mind I know nothing else see it, it's awesome Master.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oooops, I wonder now how many will endeavour to copy all your hard work Sir....

No doubt without you years of skill, coming up short I am nearly certain.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Absolutely amazing!! Beautiful work!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

*Buildlog part five:*

Thats what she looks like after the first very rough shaping.










Now back to the bench and the file again










More shaping. Started with the Osage-Part. Last Step is to get a long strip of 100 grit and making a "shoe-polish-motion"










The final result looks like this:










Sanding to around 320 grit and raising the fibres by making the slingshot wet

after she dried she looks like this (you can see the fibres that moved upwards)


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

*Buildlog, final Part:*

Starting with the bandgrooves now. First a triangular file. After that a round one which is guided now.










Then sanding the entire frame to at least 400 grit.

Burning in the "logo"










Now sanding down the branding to make it look better. After that i began to sand the Brass-Swell.

No Problems until you reach like 240grit. Then you may stain the wood, so i protected it with electric-tape

Sanded up to 1500grit wet (very carefully)










First layer of Oil










after that i sealed everything with wax and polished the brass to a mirrorlike finish.










Well, thats it, hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Antraxx,

Thanks for the wonderful examples. That was very helpful and inspiring.

Darren


----------



## JYN99 (Oct 7, 2013)

do you sell any of your slingshots specifically with the moorhammer design?? and nice workmen ship!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't think anybody does moorhammer better than you AntraxX :thumbsup:

Thanks for the log, though I doubt I can do half of it, it does give some insight... appreciate it!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much. Glad you enjoed the Log 



JYN99 said:


> do you sell any of your slingshots specifically with the moorhammer design?? and nice workmen ship!


No, i´m not selling these, but they are a good base for Trading


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

i would love to make a Moorhammer, are there any decent templates i could use.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

eggy22 said:


> i would love to make a Moorhammer, are there any decent templates i could use.


You should check Jörgs Forum. There are some basic plans with dimensions in one of the moorehammer-threads.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Many thanks , ill have a look.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

that absolutely exquisite wood work


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

WOW!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

wow, amazing work! I think the claw is very cool.

Tom


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much, a process incredible, pictures, comments and the perfect ending Master. .

Alf ...... :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

u really do so unbelievably nice work !

cheers


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah really AnTrAxX, your work is unbelievable, with "The Claw" you rock this forum again :wave:


----------



## Elite Slingshots (Aug 11, 2013)

Unbelievable...stunning, the multitudes of materials make for a truly unique and beautiful slingshot, keep up the amazing work and I look forward to seeing more from where that came from...


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

What a privilege!
Thank you.


----------

